# Retained Baby Teeth- Help!



## fen (Sep 15, 2012)

So I've read other threads posted on this subject but I just wanted to be really clear. My chi will be turning 8 months old this month and he has deciduous baby teeth on both top and bottom canines. He's already been neutered and the vet told me they didn't take out any teeth because they wanted his adult teeth to grow in and if they'd taken the baby teeth his adult teeth could have come in misaligned. I was really upset by this because I've heard it's bad to subject a chi to anesthesia and to limit it as much as possible, when I said this to them they said every dog is different and he would probably do even better because he's tiny and has a fast metabolism. They then proceeded to tell me I don't need to get his baby teeth removed as long as I keep up with cleaning his teeth and make sure there isn't any gunk stuck in there, but reading on here it seems thats not really the best option. This is my first dog, and my first chihuahua encounter, so I really want to make sure I'm being the best owner for him. Should I take him somewhere else? I don't want to bring him to this vet if they have no idea what they're talking about.. especially if they're putting him under..

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I was under the impression (and told by my vet) that if they are left in they will actually push the adult teeth out of alignment and can cause problems later by throwing their bite off. My vet was very insistent that I get them removed before the adult teeth were even all the way in because the baby teeth were really stuck in there and he wanted them out to avoid interference with the adult teeth. But that is just my vet- it could be others have equal ideas about keeping them in.


----------



## marymary (Jul 4, 2012)

*Baby teeth retained help*

My chi was 2 when i got her and she had to have 12 baby teeth removed. Because they were left so long, her adult teeth are not really straight, so I would have them removed as soon as possible if he was my dog.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My Vet pulled Sonny's while he was nuetered.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yep, it can throw the placement of their adult teeth off. For a pet I don't think it will throw them off so much it will cause issues. But yes...keep them clean. Chances are down the road they will get wiggley & fall out on their own. I do have a 5yo that still has 1 upper deciduous canine. It is now a bit discolored & I presume it will fall out eventually. The other upper just fell out a few months ago. I've always just kept them clean & he's had no issues because of it.

I'd not worry at this point. I personally would not have them put under anesthesia just to pull a couple baby teeth on a pet. I do have it done on my show prospects though because bite is important and they won't be spayed/neutered anyway. But for a pet it won't throw the bite off so much it will cause them issues so really there is no point so long as you keep the teeth clean.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I had Bonnie's lower canines pulled when she was spayed at 7 months. Now at almost a year, she has NO lower canines yet!?


----------



## fen (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the posts! I guess I'll take him to another vet for a second opinion just because both sets are so tight I can't really clean between the teeth.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Floss & a dental pick should do the trick.


----------

